# ProPortugal



## DucDirk (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm brandnew here, living in Belgium, but planning to buy property in Famalicao, Portugal (in between Nazaré and San Martino), with the local company ProPortugal.
Has anyone of you had good or bad experiences with this company and with their lawyer Melanie Alves, living in Caldas da Rainha? 
Thanks 4 your advice !


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,
Do you have a Euro symbol tattooed on your forehead? Go look at the building/district in the summer, go look at the building/district in the winter, Get your own lawyer who has no connections with the seller nor seller's agent nor seller's lawyer. Your lawyer can get copies of the "land registry for the property" for you, read/write your promissory so you don;t get B**tf****d.


----------



## DucDirk (Jun 8, 2017)

I get the message, but there's really no need to get rude, mate ...


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

with apologies for the OP rudeness

It is definitely not a good idea to use anyone suggested by the selling agent. 
Always choose an independent lawyer who is working in YOUR interests and who has no ties whatsoever with the agency you are using


----------

